
OG Youtube Star “Onision” Banned from Patreon - keenmaster
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/26/20984785/onision-doxxing-patreon-deplatformed-twitter-youtube
======
keenmaster
Here is his theatrical meltdown after he got banned. It's really...something:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHDIq4b9vVQ&t=80s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHDIq4b9vVQ&t=80s)

There are allegations of relationship abuse and also that he groomed young
fans and pressured them into sex, which is absolutely disgusting if true.
Onision is the same guy behind the "I Am A Banana" song which was popular back
in 2009:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH5ay10RTGY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH5ay10RTGY)

It seems like every day brings us new evidence of the hot mess forming around
Youtube personalities.

